# how to strip paint off rims?



## phs17 (Oct 18, 2011)

when i bought my car the rims were painted black. i want them back to stop. what can i use to remove the paint? i used aircraft remover on my last cars rims and the factory paint bubbled up


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

sandblast is best for wheels


----------

